# Should the DFW meet use score sheets for fun?



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Please keep in mind, this was brought up SOLELY for fun. A lot of the responses from people is that they want to come to this meet specifically so that they can get feedback about their car.

So, yea, or nea?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

You can get feedback without the score sheets.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes, I understand that, however, it was suggested and this poll is being used to determine what people want on a whole.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes, but the people marking points on the score sheets need to know what they're doing...sq competitors mainly. I for one WILL NOT fill one out because my ears are only trained for tonality since that's what I strive for with imaging a byproduct of my tonality efforts.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

If that's what you prefer, then JUST fill out that part of the score sheet.

Here's the thing, not everyone coming to this meet want's to compete nor gives a crap about competing.

But they want to know more about how to make their car sound better.

I'm not sure why this is being treated as a competition event, it's not. Let me emphasis this: THIS IS NOT A COMPETITION!

The use of the score sheets is completely voluntary. If someone gets in your car and they have no experience judging, who cares! As the owner of a vehicle, it's ENTIRELY up to you as to if you want to make changes based on these reviews.

This gives _those that want feedback_ a way to take home that feedback on a piece of paper rather than trying to remember what everyone said.

again, 

*THIS IS COMPLETELY VOLUNTARY! BY THOSE LISTENING TO CARS AND BY THOSE HAVING THEIR CARS LISTENED TO.*

This IS a poll to see if it should be done, but for some reason, the belief is that it's a mandatory thing...quite simply....it is NOT.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Glad we got that straightI'll just do the honest feedback thing.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

As I stated in the other thread, a score sheet brings uniformity to the judging. Having access to the audio talent we'll have at this meet is nearly unprecedented.as long as it remains informal, a golden opportunity can be had by having your car heard by some of the best. These guys can also help with tonality as well I'm sure. don't miss this opp Hillbilly.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm gonna have Carl run the tuning disk in my truck since his ears are "born again virgins". He picks out stuff all the time that I somehow overlooked. Between me and him the big black gmc should be a pretty popular "cheap bastard" setup.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I think it would be fun. Just for some feedback. Some people notice different things and it might be nice to get some different perspectives.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

This just gives people a way to analytically think about systems. By having a score sheet in front of you and using it, you're forced to actually analyze the system and not just go by "well, I think it sounds good".


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I see the scoring sheets are not popular through out so i vote for this......

If you listen to someones car and there are areas that you think need help, the person listening will simply get out of the vehicle.....and proceed to let air out of atleast two tires. This is a kind of nonverbal commmunication and does not waste paper and kill trees for score sheets.......think of it as a way to go GREEN and evaluate a system at the same time.

I will then bring my air compressor and charge to reinflate the tires. I will then take that money and fund the next meet at some fancy hotel....all expenses paid.....and repeat.




Seriously just think of the judging sheets as a written verbal friendly critism....the listener in part may return may help you with some tuning.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

I also, think it would be fun....I mean with a sheet and people with experienced ears to give u a score and tell u what u can do to Improve on your sound stage ,then in the same breathe, help you with your tuning to reach that goal is F'n COOL!!!!!


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

If I can get it together I am cool with a score sheet...

Rob


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I guess the point I'm trying to make is, that if someone is coming to this G2G with a specific problem, handing them a piece of paper with a bunch of #'s on it will mean nothing to them unless they already compete. Instead, I thought this was to G2G to SOLVE peoples problems they may be having. So basically they wont need the score sheet when they leave because their problems should be solved or be well on their way to being able to fix it themselves. So the time spent on "judging" the cars should/could be used tuning the cars, or addressing the specific problem he/she might be having.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

so don't participate in this aspect of the meet, simple solution.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

hasn't this dead horse been beat enough?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree. Lets give it a rest. I will have sheets available for those that want them, those that don't can simply ignore them.

FYI, I paid 100.00 to enter the TOP 50 in Tulsa, drove up there, paid for a motel room for 2 nights, just to have 8 judges listen to my car prior to finals, KNOWING I wasn't going to win anything. About half of those judges are going to be here for FREE!!!


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Now I really wish I had my system up and running!!!! Argh


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Did some tuning just now including independent channel tweaking at the linedriver. My tweets MIGHT still be a little hot but nothing like they were last time


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't think mines worth scoring, but maybe for fun. From a stock system I changed out the deck and tweets.

Wish I had time alignment. The deck has some eq ability so in the spirit of things I had fun trying to set that over the last couple of days.


----------

